# Your family and you!



## Eden (Sep 22, 2010)

Tell us about your family. On good terms, bad terms? Do they approve of you, your vocation? Dead or alive? Do tell. Mine? Oh well my parents live separate and all the rest of my relation live states apart from one another. Father is getting up in years and talking in the angry-senile old man prose. Mother wants nothing to do with me unless she needs help with something. I try to keep contact with them to a minimum.


----------



## CuzIcan (Sep 23, 2010)

Mom lives 100 miles south of me, dads 5 miles away. On good terms with both more so now as an adult...Of course...She has a life partner, hmmm. And He is a sales rep for a sports supply company. The rest of thtem are 'around' the area but make NO effort to stay in touch at all. We're actually three different broken fams that combined over 6-8 years. There are four 'parents', 9 kids in total and nearly 20 grand kids. I've met half the youngins and love em all. They, my folks, do not support nor deny my lifestyle, but they do worry and ask me to check in as often as i can. i call mom weekly (she's an at home artist), and dad bi-weekly (he travels for his work) ..... WOw, haven't realy thought aboutht dynamics fo my weird ass family in a long time, thansk for the thread starter. -Lore


----------



## Jimmy James (Sep 23, 2010)

I speak to my parents maybe 2 times a year. Last saw them about 4 years ago; hadn't seen them for about 12 years before that My oldest sister, had not seen her for 20 years; just saw her about a year ago, she happened to be in the area on business & drove an xtra 200 miles just to see me...Haven't seen my other 2 sisters for about 20 years (major bitches ennyway). In their minds I'm still a drug dealin' motorcycle ridin' fool (even though I haven't been on a bike in 15 years). 

I come from a Fucked-Up dysfunctional white suburbian wasteland middle class family; strictly 9-5 workadaddy Republican MF's...Fuck them. I keep my distance and speak w/ them as little as possible. They think America is God's Gift to the world. Their shortsighted and twisted morals, values, ethics, etc. are everything that I am not; I keep a good distance from them and prefer it that way. They can live their lives the way they want to, and I live mine the way I want to.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 23, 2010)

I love my family. They're great.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Sep 23, 2010)

notconnerR said:


> I love my family. They're great.


 
I wish I could say the same. I REALLY do.

Grandma (who adopted me and raised me) is a bi-polar, OCD NUT. Cut off all contact with her voluntarily a few years back. After years of both physical (when I was younger) and metal abuse I decided enough is enough. Grandpa (who was the only sane one) died when I was 13.

Birth mother is extremely mental ill and has spent most of her life in and out of mental hospitals. Also bi-polar, and suffers from skitzophrenia. I also voluntarily cut off all contact with her years ago because, to be quite frank, I just don't like having my head played with. My birth father...never met him.

I have two Aunts, that couldn't give a shit about me, and vice versa. And that's about it as far as my family goes.

In a nutshell, I don't have any family. But I have been getting very close with my boyfriend's family. They are AMAZING people and treat me very well, as if I was their own. It's a pretty good thing, really =)


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 23, 2010)

This thread leads me to believe that there aren't many kids who travel for the love of traveling, but more to get away from something.

This theory really hit me when I was waiting to catch out of Colton to Chicago. Some kids on heroin were under the bridge there with really devastated looks in their eyes, and it makes me think that they are all desperate. As much as I hear people talk shit on the "sheeple" who have houses, cars, and families, I think at least a part of these traveling kids yearns to have something like that.


----------



## pip (Sep 23, 2010)

My Dads a alcoholic, my moms...addicted to other things. I like my cousain, he plays in bands and sort of gets me. My sisters always been the ''attention getter'', she was always in ballet or theater, right now she lives in new york city on a ballet scholership.I'm not exactly as...succsessfull.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't speak for everyone else, but when I left home at 15, I didn't do it because I *wanted* to or cuz I thought it would be fun to travel. Hell I didn't know what the fuck I was even doing. I left home, because my home life (to say the least) was unacceptable. I didn't wanna be on the streets and homeless back then. I wanted a roof over my head and a family that loved me. But that's just not how it was for me. I went to a greatful dead concert in Pittsburgh Pa and ended up getting into a van of hippies and road across the country with them for awhile, and wound up in New Orleans where a group of gutter punks took me under their wing, and basically taught me about street life. How to spange/fly signs, where to squat, about feed's and free shower's, etc. I was a fresh faced kid that knew nothing about street life, and I'm still greatful to this day for those kids who taught me what was up, and how to not be so damn naive. 

Now when I travel, I do it because I want to. Nothing like the wind in your hair, and a little piece of freedom. But it's my CHOICE these days. It isn't something I have to do out of survival.


----------



## 5ealchris (Sep 23, 2010)

MiztressWinter said:


> metal abuse



:goat: :goat: :goat:

I know its just a typo but I couldn't resist!!!

Anyway, my parents don't really approve of the traveling lifestyle, but I still have a good relationship with them. And as for my extended family, most of them actually support it, because they know that's how I want to live my life how I want to. Hell, one of my cousins is a traveler also!!!

My family is great!!!


----------



## Sandbeard (Sep 23, 2010)

Get on pretty well with my Mum and Step Dad, but they both think Im a fucking idiot. Whatever, their problem not mine. On route Housten to meet my Father for the first time in 17 years, no idea how that is going to turn out. Me and my brother and sister are all kinda similiar, so get on reasonably well, although I think they worry about me a bit when I dont get in touch for a while.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Sep 23, 2010)

5ealchris said:


> :goat: :goat: :goat:
> 
> I know its just a typo but I couldn't resist!!!



LOL That was one awesome typo. Haha


----------

